# Musique rond pointillé



## aurelienvm (10 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour. 

Je rencontre depuis un petit moment un problème avec une musique sur mon iPhone.

Comme vous le voyez sur l'impression écran, j'ai toujours un son "grisé" avec un rond en pointillé.
J'ai beau la supprimer, dès que je synchronique ou rebranche mon téléphone sur mon Mac, elle réapparait... J'ai tenté de mettre la musique dans ma bibliothèque et la glisser dans l'iPhone. En vain. Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur. 

Merci d'avance.


----------

